# ***Prospective Marriage Visa??? HELP PLEASE!!!****



## SamanthaLK2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone.....Another question....

I am a US Citizen my boyfriend is a AU Citizen. We've been looking into a Prospective Marriage Visa.

But what we're wondering is are we better off if I get a holiday visa, get married and then apply for a partner visa onshore??? To avoid having to apply for the Pros. Visa?

And how long does the Partner Visa normally take???

Ugh....hours or seaching for the correct path to take. ANY ideas/advice is much appreciated....even if it's what we want to hear 

Much thanks
Samantha and Tim


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

It's certainly confusing as to which subclass to apply for, but I think the biggest considerations have to be how much time you have and the amount of evidence you can gather in that time.

The prospective marrige visa doesn't require the 12 months living together, but you do have to organise a no impediment to marriage certificate in order to apply for an intent to marry notice i.e. you have to have a wedding date arranged and/or celebrant booked as part of the application.

It's absolutley possible to get a tourist visa first and then get married before applying for an onshore visa. In this case though you would need to have your evidence and documents ready to go so that your application is 'decision ready', cutting down the processing time, which can be longer onshore than offshore. 

Also, you need to be careful if asked what your intention is while in Aust. because if airport customs or immigration suspect you may try to stay in Oz rather than just travel, they may not grant the tourist visa. You being from a 'low risk' country may mean this is not an issue, but I have read about Filipina ladies having a hell of a time just getting a tourist visa from fear that they won't return to the Phillipines, and others from 'high risk' countries such as Pakistan or Egypt waiting months on end for spouse visas.

Why not get married now if this is something you intend to do anyway? You don't have to have a ceremony, but just go to a registery office and sign the papers, then have a ceremony once you get to Australia on a spouse visa? You may have thought about it already, and I know marriage is something that shouldn't be rushed, but it could save you a lot of hassle, time and some money, since offshore visas cost less than onshore and can take less time to process

According to the DIAC site, it takes up to 6 months for an onshore visa, but in practice I don't think it's this long. But, as I said earlier, make sure you have a complete applicatoin ready to go if you go that route. I have heard of applicants arranging appointments to hand in applications in person instead of via post and getting visas the same day. Don't count on this, but such things have happened to some lucky people.

Hope this makes your decision a bit easier


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

SamanthaLK2009 said:


> Hey everyone.....Another question....
> 
> I am a US Citizen my boyfriend is a AU Citizen. We've been looking into a Prospective Marriage Visa.
> 
> ...


Most tourist or visitor visas have what is called a No Further Stay condition Sam and for a partner visa you need 12 months together.

If you already have the 12 months together you could look at getting an ETA - Electronic Travel Authority (ETA) - Online Applications _[ for the purpose of a visit ]_ and apply onshore.

If you do not have 12 months together, it is really only the PMV that is possible, though in ACT, Victoria and Tasmania you can apply for a relationship registration which will mean the 12 months is waived; still relationship evidence needed and you would need to get a drivers licence [ in Victoria at least ] for the RR.

Have you checked to see if you're eligible for the USA W &H program in Oz - http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/working-holiday/462/


----------



## mallory (Jan 14, 2010)

SamanthaLK2009 said:


> But what we're wondering is are we better off if I get a holiday visa, get married and then apply for a partner visa onshore??? To avoid having to apply for the Pros. Visa?
> 
> And how long does the Partner Visa normally take???
> 
> ...


Why would you want to avoid doing the prospective marriage visa? It is the safest and quickest way and tailor made for your situation. That way you can finalise and settle up your affairs in the US, secure in the knowledge you have the right visa to enter this country.

Yes some people do the tourist visa to spouse visa route, but there is always an element of risk. For me personally I don't like that kind of risk for something as important as this. In your situation it depends on too many outside factors that we don't know about, such as for example, how quickly can you build up the kind of evidence you need for the spouse visa while you are here on the tourist visa and how likely your tourist visa is to have a 'no further stay' condition etc. You won't be able to get Medicare coverage or work while you are here on a tourist visa. Only you can assess all of those elements in relation to your own situation.

The evidence you need for the prospective marriage visa is different from the spouse visa, and it is very easy to put together. The spouse visa evidence took us several months of living together to build up ie the financial aspects evidence, nature of the household etc. kind of evidence.

My husband is a USC. We went the fiance visa, followed by spouse visa route, and are doing his PR processing now. We went through the Washington office for the PMV and it took about 3 months (including down time over Christmas/New Year). No difficulties whatsoever.

There is no way we would have taken the risk of him coming here on a tourist visa, marrying, then doing the spouse visa onshore, but we are both cautious types lol.


----------



## dee1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mallory 

I found your post interesting because I have been nagging myself about what to do with my fiance who is from the united states. I am an australian citizen. 

We are unsure how to go about our visa but PMV is the original option we were looking at. After reading so many post, it started to confuse me and I started to question myself if I was going about it the right way... but after reading your post I can totally relate to what youre saying. 

Would you be so kind in giving me a little more detail about how you went about it? Because when my partner and I apply, we are going to apply offshore (me being in australia, him being in america and go through the australian immi office in washington USA). Can you please give me approximate periods you had to wait, evidence you needed etc? I would appreciate your feedback so much.

I know I am replying to your post late but I only needed this site until now! 

thank you!!!


----------



## goodnightlasvegas (Apr 30, 2012)

dee1985 said:


> Mallory
> 
> I found your post interesting because I have been nagging myself about what to do with my fiance who is from the united states. I am an australian citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi dee1985, I have just come across this wonderful website in search of some answers, I don't usually sign up to forums ever, but on this occasion is just had to. These previous posts are dating back to 2010 so i don't think that those members will reply. Anyway, I too am currently in the process of organising a Visa for my Fiancé in the US, I'm from Australia. I'm dealing with a Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300 to get her here, I've read that the processing time is about 5 to 10 months, which is stated in the booklet, it would be nice to know if (with enough legit documents provided) the time would be less than that. I'm not sure what else to say here, just know that you're not alone, feel free to ask me anything you like relating to this matter, we could both learn from each other


----------



## dee1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Hi goodnightlasvegas!*



goodnightlasvegas said:


> Hi dee1985, I have just come across this wonderful website in search of some answers, I don't usually sign up to forums ever, but on this occasion is just had to. These previous posts are dating back to 2010 so i don't think that those members will reply. Anyway, I too am currently in the process of organising a Visa for my Fiancé in the US, I'm from Australia. I'm dealing with a Prospective Marriage Visa Subclass 300 to get her here, I've read that the processing time is about 5 to 10 months, which is stated in the booklet, it would be nice to know if (with enough legit documents provided) the time would be less than that. I'm not sure what else to say here, just know that you're not alone, feel free to ask me anything you like relating to this matter, we could both learn from each other


Yes I am a little delayed hahahaha, but thank you for being so kind and replying to my post 

My fiance and I arent announcing our engagement until he comes and visits me at the end of the year as he is still yet to meet a few more important people in my life, but we will have a proper engagement party once he arrives. I have to wait until Nov this year to see him again though, so it has been tough. We haven't actually logged any visa's as yet but when we do I just want to make sure we have everything needed is on hand, and it would help if someone has been through it or in the process of it, to give me a few tips on what they're going to ask for (I have read the booklet but it would be nice if someone can give me a proper run down to make my life easier).... I just dont want something I dont know about holding up my application for when I apply for it...

 any help would be so so so much appreciated!

P.s - GOOD LUCK with your application!!!


----------



## goodnightlasvegas (Apr 30, 2012)

dee1985 said:


> Yes I am a little delayed hahahaha, but thank you for being so kind and replying to my post
> 
> My fiance and I arent announcing our engagement until he comes and visits me at the end of the year as he is still yet to meet a few more important people in my life, but we will have a proper engagement party once he arrives. I have to wait until Nov this year to see him again though, so it has been tough. We haven't actually logged any visa's as yet but when we do I just want to make sure we have everything needed is on hand, and it would help if someone has been through it or in the process of it, to give me a few tips on what they're going to ask for (I have read the booklet but it would be nice if someone can give me a proper run down to make my life easier).... I just dont want something I dont know about holding up my application for when I apply for it...
> 
> ...


I have been looking up many websites and reading a lot of information, the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300), has a checklist document, which states everything that is required for the visa, and i read that presentation of this visa is to go in the order of things listed on said checklist, a cover letter and table of contents is not required, but would make it easier for the people on the other end to navigate through your documents, don't staple the paper or file in a folder, neatly display each section with paperclips, followed by an alligator clip to hold them all together in a bunch, have all of your documents in a nice envelope, send all of your files to your fiancé so he can add his application document followed by any supporting documents, and then have your fiancé in the US mail that envelope inside a tracked/express postal envelope straight to washington.

This is the way i will be doing it for my fiancé, Im in the process of getting a NOIM right now, I have found a celebrant who has worked with, and is currently working with clients who have/are also doing the very same thing


----------



## dee1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

goodnightlasvegas said:


> I have been looking up many websites and reading a lot of information, the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300), has a checklist document, which states everything that is required for the visa, and i read that presentation of this visa is to go in the order of things listed on said checklist, a cover letter and table of contents is not required, but would make it easier for the people on the other end to navigate through your documents, don't staple the paper or file in a folder, neatly display each section with paperclips, followed by an alligator clip to hold them all together in a bunch, have all of your documents in a nice envelope, send all of your files to your fiancé so he can add his application document followed by any supporting documents, and then have your fiancé in the US mail that envelope inside a tracked/express postal envelope straight to washington.
> 
> This is the way i will be doing it for my fiancé, Im in the process of getting a NOIM right now, I have found a celebrant who has worked with, and is currently working with clients who have/are also doing the very same thing


Oh great! That is helpful thank you for sharing! May I ask what state you live in? How long have you and your fiance been together for? 

I have looked up so many websites etc also - to ensure I am on the right track, I think I am so far. Since you are doing yours before mine I would love to keep in touch to know your updates so I can learn from you if that is OK?


----------



## goodnightlasvegas (Apr 30, 2012)

dee1985 said:


> Oh great! That is helpful thank you for sharing! May I ask what state you live in? How long have you and your fiance been together for?
> 
> I have looked up so many websites etc also - to ensure I am on the right track, I think I am so far. Since you are doing yours before mine I would love to keep in touch to know your updates so I can learn from you if that is OK?


I am in Queensland, Gold Coast! I have known her for a few years now, I have traveled back and forth many times during the course of our relationship, and I proposed to her at the start of this year, being apart from each other for periods of time isn't nice, but we are both very positive people and we know that if we keep a positive mind and focus on our goals then we'll get to where we want to be in no time at all. Of course I can update you with everything, no problem at all


----------



## jawilson (May 24, 2012)

My New Fiance and I JUST came across this Forum and Question as We've started inquiring about which visa is best for us .. myself, I'm from Canada and she's Australian and we've both looked into the Prospective Marriage Visa as well and wondered about the time Factor. I called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa and was quoted around 9 to 12 months But I get the Funny feeling they said that as a Cushion -- just in case -lol- ... both Her and I have already started a checklist of things we'll BOTH need to do and start getting ready so everything is in order and we Found both your comments dee1985 and you goodnightlasvegas to be very informative (THANKS to the both of you btw) ... this is ONLY just the Beginning for us and we decided on this while she was over to Visit me a week or so ago .... This is an EXCITING time for us both


----------



## kikstaa (Feb 11, 2012)

hey everyone! your advice has been amazing!! thank you!! I am also about to apply for the PMV but have one quick question.. I have the NOIM cert stating I can marry within 18months however have not "locked in" a date. Do we need to go one step further and lock in a date and time with a particular celebrant? or is a NOIM sufficient? 

your help is most appreciated


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

kikstaa said:


> hey everyone! your advice has been amazing!! thank you!! I am also about to apply for the PMV but have one quick question.. I have the NOIM cert stating I can marry within 18months however have not "locked in" a date. Do we need to go one step further and lock in a date and time with a particular celebrant? or is a NOIM sufficient?
> 
> your help is most appreciated


Hiya kikstaa,
When I applied PMV, our celebrant included in the NOIM the date and the time of the wedding. I think it's necessary to do that. But you can always change it on the actual wedding.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## kikstaa (Feb 11, 2012)

thank you! 
I just called immigration as my NOIM states that a date can only be confirmed when both bride and groom are present in Australia. as we are applying offshore, immigration confirmed to include a covering letter reiterating this and state that a date will be chosen as soon as he enters Australia! 
good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ygritte (May 29, 2012)

Hi all. I'm an American citizen, and am currently starting to fill out the PMV application and get documents together. Hopefully I can follow the process along with you guys. I have a question that may seem really dumb, but in case anyone else has run across it: 

The application PDF is secured, and when I type my responses to questions into it, Adobe doesn't save the changes. This was a bit frustrating to discover after my first go. Are you all writing your responses by hand? It seems silly to do so when you can type in the document, so just wondering if I'm being an idiot by either trying to type or not being able to save. 

Thanks!


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

ygritte said:


> Hi all. I'm an American citizen, and am currently starting to fill out the PMV application and get documents together. Hopefully I can follow the process along with you guys. I have a question that may seem really dumb, but in case anyone else has run across it:
> 
> The application PDF is secured, and when I type my responses to questions into it, Adobe doesn't save the changes. This was a bit frustrating to discover after my first go. Are you all writing your responses by hand? It seems silly to do so when you can type in the document, so just wondering if I'm being an idiot by either trying to type or not being able to save.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Ygritte,
Are you trying to fill out the form online? It's my first time to encounter this kind of thing. Normally applicants print it out and then fill it out by hand. Like what I did. Some forms are made to fill out online, like visas that you can lodge online, but some are not.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## Helena_D (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd love to talk to you all if possible.. My other half and I are in the same situation.. We will see each other again in July, but I have to return to Australia in October, and we both want him to come back with me.. and we dont want to have to be apart again.. and since we do eventually want to get married, we figure why not just do it now.. on shore, off shore.. whats the best option? is he guaranteed to be granted entry into Australia if we are married or do we have to go through the whole application process before he can come?


----------



## jared (Jun 22, 2013)

My girl is from Europe, she is a EU citizen and we would like to go for Prospective Marriage Visa, get married within the 9 month visa validity period and apply for Partner Visa. 
I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on this whole procedure... What kind of documents will be needed? Do we both have to make some kind of statement, go to an interview etc. to be able to get PMV? 
What about Partner Visa? Do we have to prove that our relationship luckily marriage by then is a real one? How to go about it? It would be appreciated if someone who went through it would share their experiences... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Jared, the best thing you can do for yourself is to research the topic from the information already available. You're going to need to have an in-depth understanding of the process. My suggestion is to start by reading the Partner Visa booklet immigration provides. There is a link to it (and more information on the PMV) on the "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?" thread which is at the top of this forum. Do some reading both of those places and then ask if you have further questions.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

When the PMV gets granted, how long usually it's been given to the applicant to enter Australia?

Thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When the PMV gets granted, how long usually it's been given to the applicant to enter Australia?
> 
> Thanks very much


It usually based on the medicals and police check, whichever expires first.

My fiances was given 2.5 months to enter and the must enter date was the day before the medicals expired.


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! When is the EARLIEST possible time a PMV application can be lodged after having a PERSONAL MEETING with fiance. This will be our FIRST meeting after 5 months of online communicating. Regards to all


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Hi everyone! When is the EARLIEST possible time a PMV application can be lodged after having a PERSONAL MEETING with fiance. This will be our FIRST meeting after 5 months of online communicating. Regards to all


As soon as you have All your paperwork and evidence ready. Don't forget photos of you and your fiance together with your family!&#128522;


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> As soon as you have All your paperwork and evidence ready. Don't forget photos of you and your fiance together with your family!&#128522;


GREAT! Thanks for your reply. I am now very excited to go on completing our requirements. Thanks for the advice for having photos with my family.


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys, my boyfriend and I have been in a relationship for three years, four this coming October. We met online, we were both PS3 gamers and met in a gaming forum. We're planning to apply for the PMV but kinda' scared to do so because of rejection, and the fee is quite hefty! I'm a Filipina and once tried applying for a tourist visa (to hopefully meet him for the first time in 2011) but got rejected. So I had this phobia of some sort. Anyway, I just want to ask if age is a big factor? They might consider us too young for marriage or something. :S I'm turning 24 and he's turning 22 this year.

We have met twice; 5 days together in Hong Kong in 2012 (with his family), and 6 days in Hong Kong again in 2013 (with my family). This August, he's coming over to spend a month here in the Philippines. 

Would also like to know if they're going to require us to have xxxxx amount of money stored? My boyfriend is a student graduating this July while I work as a writer (obvs I'm not earning big bucks ) so, we really don't have the funds to buy a home and all that jazz. We'll go by, definitely. But we won't be totally "settled" if you get my drift.

PS: If they would only settle for pictures of us looking happy and so in love (we have TONS) and a cheesy writeup of our love story, we could provide those. But the other complicated stuff IDK. *sigh* 

Need your advice, guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ady90 said:


> Hey guys, my boyfriend and I have been in a relationship for three years, four this coming October. We met online, we were both PS3 gamers and met in a gaming forum. We're planning to apply for the PMV but kinda' scared to do so because of rejection, and the fee is quite hefty! I'm a Filipina and once tried applying for a tourist visa (to hopefully meet him for the first time in 2011) but got rejected. So I had this phobia of some sort. Anyway, I just want to ask if age is a big factor? They might consider us too young for marriage or something. :S I'm turning 24 and he's turning 22 this year.
> 
> We have met twice; 5 days together in Hong Kong in 2012 (with his family), and 6 days in Hong Kong again in 2013 (with my family). This August, he's coming over to spend a month here in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Hi Ady
I think that seeing you have already met in person twice you would be in a position to submit a Prospective Marriage Visa.
Make sure you have pictures of the both of you with both families, and get copies of chat logs etc to support your claims of being in contact. You can also get his family members to complete form 888 statutory declaration, confirming your relationship


----------



## ady90 (Mar 22, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Ady
> I think that seeing you have already met in person twice you would be in a position to submit a Prospective Marriage Visa.
> Make sure you have pictures of the both of you with both families, and get copies of chat logs etc to support your claims of being in contact. You can also get his family members to complete form 888 statutory declaration, confirming your relationship


Thanks! I haven't really gone in-depth spending time with his family because they really didn't approve of our relationship at first. They sorta just accepted it over the years. Hopefully, we can coax them to complete that form for us. Otherwise, can my family do that instead? Or maybe his brother? Not sure about the parents.

Also, would it bother the CO that we have only spent very short time together so far? Only about a week per year.


----------

